# Tank water is so green i cant see my fish



## ccove (Apr 27, 2009)

I got a new 32 gallon tank last august, it was fine for a few months then the water turned green. It is so green we cant see anything in the tank unless it is up close to the glass. I have tried every product I can think of, even replaced the rocks, plants and bleached the tank and it still turned green again after three days.I have also asked every pet store person & expert I can find and they are all stumped. The water is so green it throws any ph tests off. I'm so frustrated because i love my tank and my fish but I can't see them anymore. Please help I'm running out of options


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you change 25 percent water ever week? How many fish? What kind of fish? Water temp? Para reading? Explaine more so we can better help!


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh and blech isnt very good for your tank. Vinager works good to clean your tank.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Green water can be very frustrating! Excess nutrients and light can contribute to green water. Can you tell us what kind of lights you have on your tank, how long they're on, what your stocking is in the tank, how much do you feed, what are your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate readings, what is your tank maintenance schedule? You may want to test your tap water also. Excess phosphates can be a cause. I believe there are phosphate testing kits.


----------



## steelerfan (Apr 12, 2008)

Green water is often caused by ammonia, check that to start. A couple options are black out for 3-5 days, UV sterilizer, or micron filter like the magnum H.O.T. filter. Those will clear the water for now but the root cause will still need to addressed. HTH!


----------



## ccove (Apr 27, 2009)

I've only had this problem since I have switched tanks, I used to have a 20 gallon tank with more fish and never had this problem. I have a lg goldfish, 2 sucker fish and 4 smaller fish(I can't remember what kind sorry). I never realized I had to change 25% of the water as I never have before and never had this problem. I took my water into petland to get tested and they could not get a good reading as the water was too green it was screwing up the tests. The water temp has never been above 72 degrees, even in the other tank. I also realize that bleach is bad but i was at my wits end with this and thought i would try to kill what ever algae or anything that is growing in my tank. It didn't work though because whatever it is, is still growing with a vengance lol.


----------



## Busgod (Mar 4, 2008)

First of all does the tank get direct sunlight? 
gold fish are a very heavy load on any tank(they poop alot)!
they used to say 25 gal per gold fish but if i'm not mistaken that has changed to 50 gal

You need to be doing at least 10% water changes every week min.( I do 25% w/c on my 20 gal tank a week)
also need to be doing gravel vacs every week(one week do 25% of tank next week do another 25% of your gravel and so on Never clean all the gravel at once) 
hope this helps
If i'm wrong about the gold fish someone will correct me i'm sure.


----------



## ccove (Apr 27, 2009)

I only feed my fish at night and only a pinch of food(Goldfish Flakes). The type of lights I use are Aqua Glo 20watt and a Sun Glo 20watt, they came with the tank. I also use a Cascade 150/200 Filter and changed it once a month, I have recently had to change it every two weeks because of the sludge build up. when i do change the tank water I use the Clear brand of tap water conditioner. I really appreciate your inputs, Thank you.


----------



## Shadowcat0789 (Feb 2, 2009)

Take some newspaper and layer it heavily on all four sides of the tank. Since you can't see the fish anyway covering them up won't matter. If it'll bother you then only do 3 sides. Whichever you decide, leave your lights off for at least a week.

Buy something called algae fix and a poly filter. Treat with the algaefix and wedge the poly filter into your filter so that the water HAS to pass thru it otherwise it won't do any good. ***DISCLAIMER*** The poly filter will get very dirty VERY quickly, just rinse it off. Stop pulling all of the water out, only do 25% max at a time and do it with a gravel siphon. Only CHANGE the filter cartidge once a month, you may rinse it out if necessary but don't do so more than every two-three weeks. If the poly filter and your regular filter cartidge won't fit at the same time then only use the poly filter.

If you want crystal clear water completely free of algae then get a UV steralizer as someone else suggested. It's not gonna be cheap but it'll get rid of the algae no question and everything else I said will be mostly unnecessary.

Also, water test strips aren't affected by algae, at least the ones i use aren't. Good luck!!


----------



## Venus (Oct 24, 2007)

Although some will argue that green water is healthy for goldfish, and this is true to an extent; it actually depletes oxygen levels by taking up space. You'll find green water in ponds and tanks with very little surface action. Increasing surface increases oxygen levels which eliminates green water.

Add a pond pump to your set up; they're affordable and increase surface action without creating a current in the body of water. I'll bet you've got a top loading filter in your tank. These types of filtering systems are actually designed for tropical fish, not goldfish. They produce little surface action without creating a strong current in the body of water.

Pond pumps sit on the bottom of the tank where the goldfish waste is; offering a richer food source, which increases your friendly bug colony. Increased surface action reduces harmful bacteria and eliminates supersaturated gases found in tap water.

You can find water treatments that eliminate the green water temporarily, and you can even block out the light which works temporarily, or you can use the UV sterilizer which only works temporarily, but if you increase surface action by adding a pond pump to your tank, you'll never have to worry about spikes to your nitrogen cycle, depleted oxygen, low pH, harmful bacteria or green water ever again.

It's also very important to flip your lid on your aquarium exposing the surface to fresh air.

If we're going to keep these pond dwellers in aquariums, we've got to make some compromises. 

Check out my article on 'Algae and Green water' 
GoldFish Emergency 911

Best of luck and may your tank water never turn green, Venus


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Were it me, (and it ain't)I would opt for a larger filter rated for 55gal. and the already mentioned,weekly water changes.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

All of the former posts are good suggestions. There is one major thing causing your green water--lack of proper tank maintenance. Doing things to clean up the water now is fine, but without ongoing maintenance it will only return. Excess nutrients in the water caused it, and will again. Weekly partial water changes, adequate bioload for the tank size, and not overfeeding.


----------



## Shadowcat0789 (Feb 2, 2009)

Agreed that a combination of all of our replies is tthe best solution


----------



## Venus (Oct 24, 2007)

Algae feeds on nitrates, nitrates are not a nutrient, but a toxin; the third and final toxin to convert in the nitrogen cycle. Even weekly water changes will not eliminate algae; maybe if you performed daily changes, but that would reek havoc on your nitrogen cycle.

Although we don't like the looks of it in our glass aquariums; it's actually a sign of a very healthy tank; and the goldfish love nibbling on it; it's very nutritious.

Under the right conditions; a cycled tank producing plenty of nitrates, sunlight or a plant light and algae blooms. 

I have a stock tank and encourage substrate algae; it helps reduce nitrate levels and is a healthy treat for the goldfish, and I don't have to worry about it spoiling the looks of my tank.

Warning; after you remove algae from your tank or pond, be it green water, string or substrate algae; keep a close watch on your nitrates; levels can and will spike, injuring your fish. Increase your water changes for a while.


----------

